# Lincolns Hat



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't find any complete images of Lincolns hat. This seems to work, but it sits a little high on his head. The hair interferes with it. I think once I cast one, it will be easier to sculpt some of the hair away (give him hat hair) and the hat will slip down over his brow a little more.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Rock.. Wanna see me pull a rabbit outta my hat? PRESTO!..... RAAWWWRRRRRR.... Must be the wrong hat.. 

Hehehe... Nice job Richard.. You do such great work.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 18 Dec 2009 06:00 PM 

I can't find any complete images of Lincolns hat. This seems to work, but it sits a little high on his head. The hair interferes with it. I think once I cast one, it will be easier to sculpt some of the hair away (give him hat hair) and the hat will slip down over his brow a little more.



Perhaps this can help? http://www.villagehatshop.com/Abrah...s_Hat.html
It said it's Lincoln's hat photographed at the Smithsonian Institution.

Looking at the picture, the hat should have some 'taille' in it; perhaps make the top of your Lincoln hat a bit wider?
Great work anyway; I can only envy your sculpting crafts!!


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, H 

Hats can be difficult as they get a lot of notice! 

There should be a very slight waisting to the shape of it and very sharp angles at the top, possibly the brim has a slight curve to it? This could & did vary in the amount involved 

Stovepipe hats seem to be the opposite; they taper from the brim to the top. 

Hope this helps, its a good looking figure!


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,

Does this mean we can expect a hat by itself? I can use one or two.









Rich Schiffman


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

There ar millions of A. Licoln with a top hat on i the net 
http://debgeyer.files.wordpress.com/2007/04/abraham-lincoln-antietam-battlefield.jpg 
Seems in this picture, the hat is held up by his ears. One of the men is general Grant I think, the other one Mr. Pinkerton. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, I am going to try to release a hat soon. I think that folks are going to have to modify the heads of the figure so that the hat will cast right. The problem is at the brow. If I make it to the scale size of the opening there is not enough material there to support the clay and going that thin also introduces problems with pouring. 
Thanks for all the pic links. Unfortunately, I had all those links and more. In some of them his hat looks absolutely straight, while in others it looks like a regular top hat with the curved brim and tapered brow. I'm going to have to make both I think, just to be certain, I've got the right interpretation.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems to me the easiest way to make a hat was to make it solid, and saw off the top of the figure's head where you want the hat to sit and glue it on. Ouch.


----------

